# DIY Cage Ideas/Help Request.



## rrttyyo (May 3, 2016)

I know that there are a lot of threads about this already, but I was hoping to compile everything in one place here for myself. 

I'm rescuing a couple of rats soon, from some litters my roommate has bred for snake food. There's a boy.. Well, let's say I've really fallen in love with the little stinker. He is the sweetest rat I've ever met, and as someone who's always wanted to own rats, I just can't stand imagining him going for a snake's meal. Don't get me wrong, I own a couple of snakes and feed frozen thawed. I know that it's just how nature is. But this boy? I've fallen in love, and I don't want to see him go out that way. I've committed to taking him in, with at least one other littermate so he has companionship (Maybe two, we'll see.) and I want to be prepared as best as possible.

I have Crohns Disease and not a lot of energy on the best of days, but my roommate has agreed to help me build my own cage. I've been searching for Designs, Guides, different ideas on how to build.. the problem I've run in to is that most designs with instructions are outdated, and their pages are taken down. Does anyone have any that they like, that they'd recommend? I'm not too restricted by how big I make it, and I want them to have plenty of space. I'm a sewer and I plan to make them a plethera of fun toys and hammocks and whatnot, too! I'm only hampered by costs. I'd like to make something cheap, but also something that won't harm them and make them safe and happy.

Any links are appreciated, guides, personal advice... please, lay it all on me! Even photos of YOUR DIY cages, what you'd suggest. I'm all ears.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Not to discourage you or anything but the best cage IMO is a critter nation. Whatever cage you manage to build, it won't be as easy to clean and healthy for your rats to live in. Just my opinion.


----------



## rrttyyo (May 3, 2016)

The goal is definitely for a big cage in the long term, One best suited for them, I'm just looking for something safe and affordable in the short term. Because otherwise, they'll be in tanks and I know that that is NOT healthy for them and want to give them the best start I can until I'm able to upgade into something better.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

That makes sense. How much can you put into a cage? Materials and tools if you don't already have them can be quite expensive. Anything with wood is tricky as if even a little pee gets into the wood it will stink so much you will have to throw everything away. A good non toxic paint to protect the wood will cost you $30-$50 and there are no guarantees the rats won't start to chew at the wood and expose it. Maybe the cheapest cage you could make would be to use wire mesh with a low (4-8 inches high) plastic storage box as a base- the cage being set on the inside of the box so the rats can't chew their way out.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Maybe something like that.http://www.casualhacker.net/blog/build-your-own-rat-cage/
But you will need metal zip ties as the regular zip ties can be chewed easily.


----------



## Slimke (May 4, 2016)

But if you want a big cage in the end and you want to be able to clean it fast, I still recommmend a Critter Nation. If you are now spending like 50 to 100 dollars for building a short time cage, it might be best to buy a Critter Nation single story for 126 dollars on amazon.com. They can deliver pretty fast, so no short time crappy to clean and less space for your rats needed. 

Easier to clean and to hang stuff in.
Better for your back would actually be a double level (now only 213 dollars) and then have them in the upper cage, so you don't have to bend forward while cleaning and use the lower part for storing stuff . 

I would btw go with 3 or 4 rats (or 2 now and another 2 in about 3 months). In my opinion rats feel better in bigger groups. 

Good luck!


----------



## rrttyyo (May 3, 2016)

That's my thought. My roommate has a lot of tools, he's pretty handy. I was thinking something with some kind of mesh or caging? Something that won't harm them if they decide to knaw on it, definitely not wood for the reasons you said above. I'm not experienced enough to know what the safest alternative is. Probably with a storage/litter box base from what I've been reading. The biggest concern I have is making sure there are no sharp edges and that everything can be secured well. I haven't given up looking around garage sales or craigslist for cheap/free bird cages and whatnot also that I could modify. 

The good thing is that I don't need to have it immediately, the rats are still with their siblings and don't need to be relocated into their own enclosure right away so I have at least a couple of weeks before I'd really want to get them into a better spot. It gives me time to figure out my options.


----------



## rrttyyo (May 3, 2016)

Thank you for the advice, Slimke! In the end if I can swing it I'll do that, That's the end goal for me anyway when I have a bit more money to play with. I'd never want to keep them in something that isn't ideal, I'm bad when it comes to spoiling pets but right now it's just finding them something that is SAFE while I save up for something they'll really enjoy and be at home in. 

And let's be honest, I'll probably end up with at least three. I fully expect them to be addicting, and I want them to be as social and happy as they can be.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

You can get a single critter nation for $104 (about $114 with shipping) and if you pay with PayPal credit (option at checkout) you have 6 months no interest which makes the cage 114/6=$19/month for 6 months. Just in case you change your mind as with Crohns Disease you won't have lots of energy and so a cage that is easier clean might be better for you.


http://www.petsupplies.com/item/critter-nation-small-animal-cage-single-unit/650231/


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Ok for whatever reason it shows a different price if I google it instead of going directly though the link above. Google "single critter nation" and click on the link directly instead.


----------



## rrttyyo (May 3, 2016)

That's an extremely good thought, Grib. I hadn't heard of the credit option, that actually could be affordable for me to do it that way. Do they ship to Canada? If they do that could actually work out very well. I'll look into it.


----------



## Slimke (May 4, 2016)

Getting your cage here will cost for a double (with shipping):
388.51 CAD

And a single level:
209.21 CAD


----------



## rrttyyo (May 3, 2016)

Aaaaaaaand less affordable. 
Haha, looking into all of this is a rollar coaster.

I might think about trying to build that one with the PVC pipe and tub. It looks like something that my roommate and I could take on together. The good news about living here with him is that he has a friend who comes to help him clean out the rats he keeps, and she'd be willing to help me out too. And once I have the money and consider moving out on my own, I'll be able to upgrade to a more expensive but better and easier to clean cage for when I don't have assistance.


----------



## rrttyyo (May 3, 2016)

Just wanna add one more post on here to thank both of you guys for all the consideration and advice. It was really amazing that I found this forum, I've already learned so much in general and I feel like I'm going to be a much more responsible and prepared rat parent for it. Everyone has been so friendly and helpful. You guys are wonderful.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Everyone already gave some great ideas. I just wanted to add that you could join a couple of storage bins together for a multilevel bin cage. 

This is for hamsters, but you can scale it to size for rats. Just use POC pipes instead of habit trails. 
https://hammyhappenings.wordpress.com/diy-hamster-cage-bin-cage/


----------



## JellOh (Jan 3, 2014)

I actually just built my own and it definitely wasn't cheaper than buying a cage. If I had to guess the whole thing ended up costing about $200 and took hours to build. Although nearly half of that cost was from the mesh because I didn't want to use the galvanised stuff they sell at Tractor Supply and I'm sure it would have been much easier to make if I didn't have two left hands and no carpentry skills. That being said, it was still worth it to me because I needed a cage that fit in underneath my hamster's cage. Here's a (bad) picture, it's 60"x30"x24" (LWH) with hamster on top and rats in the bottom


----------



## Slimke (May 4, 2016)

Spoiled hamster alert haha . 

No wonder it cost you this much. It is a sturdy and really good looking cage! Maybe even better than the ones you can buy ready made.
Even with my crafty hands I think I wouldn't be able to make this cage .


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

You can say that again. That's a luxury DIY. But the expense and quality is why I ended up buying one instead of going with a DIY PVC cage like the one Grib showed us. 

A bin cage shouldn't cost nearly as much.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

What is the hamster cage made of? Did you build that one too?


----------



## JellOh (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you so much for the kind words! It's definitely very sturdy, but the down side of that is that I don't think I'll be willing to move it anytime soon. I also wouldn't want to hit it with my car . Building it has kind of inspired me to make dog crates like this in the distant future once I buy a house because the end product is more visually appealing than plastic or wire crates. 

@RatAtat- I built that one too and it actually ended up being a lot more cost effective than the rat cage, especially given it's size in relation to a critter trail or aquarium. The cage is made out of spare wood that has been covered with adhesive shelf liner and stick on tiles. The front and right side are made of plexi glass so I can see him while I'm in bed. Add a top made out of some closet shelving, some aspen, and a hamster and you're good to go. Actually wasn't too difficult to build, and I'm definitely getting a return on my effort due to how hard it is for such a small animal to dirty such a large cage


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice - if you had to do it again, I'm guessing you would put it on wheels?

And if you ever start making dog crates and are in the US, I'm in the market for one that borders on indestructible. I have a husky that can bust out of anything.


----------



## JellOh (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't know how much the wheels would actually help. There is a perfectly 5' space between my bed and the wall so it kinda has to be wedged/slotted in and can't be turned one way or the other more than an inch without taking a chunk of wall with it. Have you tried a heavy duty steel crate? They tend to cost an arm and a leg but can pay out in the end if it's the last crate you buy.


----------



## Zanie (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm a big fan of homemade cages 
Wood works - but put the wire on the inside to avoid chewing, and paint it at least 3 times with a good, sturdy paint. One that can be washed. I know of wooden cages that's lasted 5-6 years and are still going strong, it's all about protecting that wood.
If you have the option, you can wield a base with rebars..but it's more difficult than wood IMO. Rebar and wire can be painted too. Good paint needs to cure a couple of weeks though to make sure no fumes can irritate the rats respitory system.

A good thing with DIY cags is the option to make the whole base a digging box. Rats like to climb, but are also evolved diggers. You can either use a storage bin with suitable dimensions and build a frame around it, or build a good base.

One thing that I dislike with the critter nation, is that it's not at all good for any other ''substrate'' than fleece liners. And fleece or doormat smell fast, so if cleaning is an issue, that might be a problem. Also, they can't dig very well in it, scatter feeding is limited. (of course you can use a special digging box but that takes up a lot of the floor space). Some people use concrete mixing tubs or something in the CN to use substrate though, so that's an option. And it's really a nice cage with big doors, and also a plus for being escape-proof.
I've seen cheaper cages with the same/similiar design - maybe you can find one of those that ships to where you live? (I'm in sweden so I'm of no help.. we don't have the CN, but the RS95 as it's replacement)

Here's my two homemade cages; one wood (most recent) one of rebar and wire mesh (for sale, but it's in sweden), 
The wood one, since I started using substrate (peat or hemp, or aspen) it doesn't smell for a couple of weeks. I tend to clean it more often because it makes me feel better.. but with fleece I had to half-clean and change liners every second or third day.


----------

